# Ball Pythons > BP Breeding >  How soon should I see Dimples in the eggs???

## BigJayPiercer

So my pastel clutch is at Day 32 and four of the five eggs are showing significant dimples.  My humidity is a constant 99% and we are holding at 89.2 degrees.  My wife thinks that the eggs might be further along than expected because the Dam lais them 46days after her post Ovy shed.  I am only concerned about one of the eggs because it is noticably smaller than the others but has good veins and movement when i candle it.

How early should I be seeing dimples, I ecpected them in the last 2 weeks or so but by my count I'm still about 28 days out?

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Im about at the same day and i only have small dimples. I have one egg that has been dying since day one and it has a lot of dimples. Do you have them in substrate?

Also, do you have a picture so we can see how dimpled they are?

Sent from my SCH-R930 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_BigJayPiercer_ (05-22-2012)

----------


## BigJayPiercer

Yeah they are in Vermiculite 50/50, I will take some pictures this evening so I can get some opinions

----------


## Brian Fobian

I have eggs that are 1 month old, and eggs that are 1½ month old.. And they all look perfect/brand "new". Maybe you keep them in a too dry media, I also use Vermiculite, but I add much more water, than other folks do! And I'm absolutely sure, I'm doing the right thing.

For 100 gram Vermiculite, I use 300 gram water! And that seems just about right..

Hope your eggs will be fine  :Smile:

----------

_BigJayPiercer_ (05-22-2012)

----------


## Christopher De Leon

Mine are the same. Laid April 9th, theyre pretty dimpled right now. I have one which im not sure is gonna make it,its so dimpled. Im using substratless though.

----------

_BigJayPiercer_ (05-22-2012)

----------


## Domepiece

> So my pastel clutch is at Day 32 and four of the five eggs are showing significant dimples.  My humidity is a constant 99% and we are holding at 89.2 degrees.  My wife thinks that the eggs might be further along than expected because the Dam lais them 46days after her post Ovy shed.  I am only concerned about one of the eggs because it is noticably smaller than the others but has good veins and movement when i candle it.
> 
> How early should I be seeing dimples, I ecpected them in the last 2 weeks or so but by my count I'm still about 28 days out?


I have some that are on day 40 and they are perfectly round still with no dimples. I think they are all different and dimple at different rates depending on how healthy they were to begin with, the humidity, and the temperature they are being incubated at.

----------

_BigJayPiercer_ (05-22-2012)

----------


## SnakeGirl3

BigJay:

Keep in mind, not all clutches go to 60 days.  Some hatch at day 50, some at day 60 (or anything in between).  In my own experience, they will begin to dimple between 2-3 weeks before hatching.  I have a clutch that was laid on April 5th that dimpled last week.  Doesn't make me worry--it makes me excited, since they are getting close!  :Wink:   But as Domepiece said, incubation temp (along with other factors) can determine how quickly they dimple, because higher temps can cause them to hatch faster (but subsequently can cause problems if the temps are too high).  I incubate all my clutches at 89.5 degrees F, and they all dimple within 2-3 weeks of hatching.

----------

_BigJayPiercer_ (05-22-2012)

----------


## PweEzy

My eggs went full term and never showed any sign of dimples. I'm pretty sure it a some will some wont kind of thing.

----------

_BigJayPiercer_ (05-22-2012)

----------


## BigJayPiercer

I want to thank everyone who has responded to my concern/question.  I'm not going to lie I am getting excited, because I take the dimples and the increased movement I'm seeing as a good sign that I have five strong babies preparing for the right time to enter this world.

Thanks again to everyone who has responded!!!!

 :Taz:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Taz:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Taz:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Taz:  :Dancin' Banana: 

 :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------

